# Karate game



## ozm8ey (May 10, 2016)

Check out this karate game, its on steam and i have it. Its pretty cool, its like a karate rpg/simulation/arcade game. The graphics are pretty poor but its meant to look like that. Its called Karate Master 2. Only problem i have with it is there is no blocking button, you basically have to hit up button to block high hit, down button to block low hits and neither to block middle hits

Karate Master 2 Knock Down Blow on Steam


----------

